# Ideas for fun tricks to teach 5 1/2 month old :-)



## Elsa (Sep 10, 2013)

I've been ill recently and my lad Brody has been a star, really gentle with me, but is getting a bit bored as I can't do much yet. 
He's already got all the basics, sit, stay, recall, down, heeling etc pretty much in hand.

Just looking for ideas for fun things to teach him which aren't too energetic on my part...


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Take it (pick it up)
Drop it
Leave it - If you have leave it down, you can work on balancing a treat on his nose
Paw
Turn around 
Back
Place
Here
Go to _____

You can also try to "capture" natural movements like sticking his tongue out, licking his nose, covering his nose with his paws, but they tend to take longer because you have to wait for the dog to naturally offer them and then click and treat for it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

All good ones Jen 
I also teach my dogs the name of each toy ie: pig, duck, bone ect. Then I put several toys in another room, bring him in the living room then say "go get pig" ect. They learn the names pretty fast and this game keeps them busy for long periods while all I have to do is sit


----------



## Elsa (Sep 10, 2013)

All great ideas thanks  He's from Champ Field Trial lines and is very bright and trainable so we'll have some fun with those.
I have quite a large op scar from last Monday and not once has he tried to jump up at me, he seems to know. My OH takes him for walks, but when we're on our own during the day I open the gate to the garden and say "go zoomies!" and he races around like a lunatic for a while .
Afternoons he snuggles up with me on the couch, as close as he can get, to watch TV for a while, and follows at my heels wherever I go the rest of the time. If anything, it's made our bond stronger and I'm very impressed that such a young pup can be so mature when the chips are down.
Elsa x


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I didn't read the other responses so forgive me if these are a repeat, but some fun ones I liked were teaching my dog to weave between my legs (dancing), teaching her to "paw" at a wooden board with sandpaper glued to it (this was an idea my friend had to get her to file her own nails, essentially), targeting to my hands to see how high I could get her to jump (although if you have a pup, keep them jumps super super low to protect joints), spin, go to your "place," be embarrassed (both paws over top of eyes while laying on the ground), retrieve her leash and bring it to me, put toys back in toy basket.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

spin and twirl are fun, but if you're sitting that might be hard to teach
high five
paw - I tell Max which paw I want by pointing
crawl
roll over
I sorta taught Max to shake his toys when I tell him "kill it!" I did that by doing what Jen says, catch them in the act.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I'll add:

Beg
Wave

Order yourself one of these
FitPAWS® Balance Disc | Dog Fitness Tools-Ball Dynamics-fitpaws

Then you can teach him how to sit on it, wave and beg while on it, puppy push ups (front paws on the disc, do sit-down-stand in various combinations with front paws on the disc), puppy squats (same with back paws on the disc), circles (front paws on, back paws walking around the outside edge, both directions). 

I also taught Kea 'hold' with the bumper (for her field training) and we practiced all of the above while holding the bumper. 

The "paws"-ibilities are endless! The dog gets a great workout and you don't have to leave your house  I taught everything with a clicker and treats and Kea's tongue is always hanging out when we're done working on the disc. They really have to engage their core muscles to balance.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Winter is coming up, I would advise one of my favorite commands to be taught, "Go Fetch My Slippers". That one proves to be invaluable when it's cold!


----------



## darcylee (Jun 28, 2013)

Love all these! I think we are both going to be learning!


----------



## Ekinde (Mar 7, 2013)

An easy trick while you're standing is "peek a boo" which has your dog come from behind and peek between your legs for a treat. Start by showing the treat between your legs when he's behind you. He'll come to get it. Then slowly shift your body a little each time until he can do it from anywhere.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Ekinde said:


> An easy trick while you're standing is "peek a boo" which has your dog come from behind and peek between your legs for a treat. Start by showing the treat between your legs when he's behind you. He'll come to get it. Then slowly shift your body a little each time until he can do it from anywhere.


I taught this to Max.
He thinks it's the most fun thing in the world - so he does it to unsuspecting people at times, causing Mom to quickly warn people! He hasn't taken anyone down yet, thank goodness!


----------



## Colie CVT (Sep 15, 2013)

Myles knows shake, foot (other paw for shake), high five, sit up, spin, unwind (opposite direction of spin), peek (coming up between my legs and looking up), back around (circle backward around me), crawl, dead, roll over, paw (any object I ask), shy (cover nose with paw), high ten (it's how I tried to teach him to get permission to jump up), get it (pick up whatever object I am asking), go (run away from me in a straight line). He knows how to heel forward and backward. What left side and off side means (line up with left or right side). Head up/down. Look (look in direction I am pointing).

Currently we are going to be working on limp, pivot, lengthening his crawl, and having him lean his head against my leg that I need a good word to stick with it lol. And somehow I need to figure out how to get him to look like he's marking something. xD We are part of a dog game online that has these biweekly Train Offs. We missed the last two, but I'm determined with this one since I wanted to teach him how to limp anyway.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow, that's great! Is Myles a therapy dog? I ask because the kids and the old people love tricks like these! 




Colie CVT said:


> Myles knows shake, foot (other paw for shake), high five, sit up, spin, unwind (opposite direction of spin), peek (coming up between my legs and looking up), back around (circle backward around me), crawl, dead, roll over, paw (any object I ask), shy (cover nose with paw), high ten (it's how I tried to teach him to get permission to jump up), get it (pick up whatever object I am asking), go (run away from me in a straight line). He knows how to heel forward and backward. What left side and off side means (line up with left or right side). Head up/down. Look (look in direction I am pointing).
> 
> Currently we are going to be working on limp, pivot, lengthening his crawl, and having him lean his head against my leg that I need a good word to stick with it lol. And somehow I need to figure out how to get him to look like he's marking something. xD We are part of a dog game online that has these biweekly Train Offs. We missed the last two, but I'm determined with this one since I wanted to teach him how to limp anyway.


----------



## Colie CVT (Sep 15, 2013)

He would be for older people if I had the time lol! He has always liked the elderly.  Kids make him nervous as I haven't been able to socialize him with them too much. He is my dabble dog. We're doing anything and everything that he will do together. He's tried all kinds of sports and he has been taught to help me with some mobility issues about the house and out on hikes.  He's a very smart boy and very willing to work! And I truly think he likes when he makes people smile. Whenever I'm down, he just does something silly to make me smile. 

I probably missed something he's learned, but trick training is so much fun! I get addicted to it. Kikopup has some wonderful tutorials! We had the worst time figuring out how to do a play bow until I saw her video. I forgot that was one of the other things he finally learned too!


----------

